
Apple Drops iPhone Developer NDA On Released Software - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/01/apple-drops-iphone-developer-nda-on-released-software/
======
neovive
I wonder how much the new Android phones and all of the Android buzz in
general weighed on this decision. With a competing open platform out there,
Apple was clearly at risk of losing developer mindshare and support.

~~~
sjs382
I agree that it's probably a factor in the decision, but the approval process
is probably a greater concern to developers.

------
sjs382
I saw this comment about the timing of the NDA-drop on slashdot. I'm figured
I'd cross-post it here, even though it isn't mine. Don't mod me up. :)

[http://mobile.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=982211&cid=25...](http://mobile.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=982211&cid=25221937)
"They wanted to wait for the Android release so the API could not legally
borrow too heavily from the iPhone API. At least, that seems like a reasonable
guess..."

------
MaysonL
At last! Though it did take them much too long to get around to it, they
finally did the right thing.

